# Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt



## maccl (13. November 2016)

*Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt*

Mahlzeit, ich komme leider nicht selber zur Lösung und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich habe an meinem neuen Laptop das Problem, dass sich meine Mates doppelt hören im TS oder meine Sounds (z.B. Waffensprays) hören.
Und wenn ich Musik höre und über den Sprachrekorder eine Aufnahme mache, nimmt er die Musik auf.

Nun habe ich schon einiges probiert:

- die Audiocontroller im Geräte-Manager deinstalliert und neu installiert
- ein anderes Headset ausprobiert
- Stereomix unter Sound -> Aufnahme ist auch deaktiviert.

Hardware: Acer Aspire E5-772G mit Win10
Headset: Kingston HyperX Cloud 1

Nun ist es so, dass der Laptop nur einen Eingang für Sound UND Mikro hat (zumindest ist da ein Symbol mit einem Headset dran),
aber laut diesem Video (How to connect your gaming headset to a laptop - HyperX Cloud - YouTube) soll das auch alles möglich sein.

Ich bitte um Ratschläge 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MiCz (14. November 2016)

*AW: Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt*

Im TS gibt es funktionen um Echos abzuschwächen . Ausserdem würd ich mal den Pegel vom Mikrofon/Mikrofonvorverstärkung reduzieren.


----------



## maccl (14. November 2016)

*AW: Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt*

Das hab ich auch schon probiert, aber hat leider keine Besserung ergeben.
Hab es jetzt nochmal mit einer externen USB-Soundkarte versucht, auch nichts.

Kann man evtl in BIOS noch was einstellen?


----------



## maccl (15. November 2016)

*AW: Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt*

Also ich hab jetzt festgestellt, dass selbst wenn ich das Mic vom Headset abstöpsel, der Sprachrekorder meinen Sound aufnimmt.
Irgendwoher muss der Sprachrekorder aber seine Quelle her haben.. nur woher?

Wenn ich das Kabel für das Mic entferne, nimmt er nichts mehr auf.
Anscheinend tritt das Problem also erst dann auf sobald ein Mic-Kabel eingesteckt ist und zwar egal wo,
da es sowohl bei dem Klinkenanschluss (onboard Soundkarte) als auch bei der externen USB-Soundkarte zum selben Problem kommt.

Deswegen nochmals die Frage, ob man in BIOS eine Möglichkeit hat Audio-Einstellungen vorzunehmen?!


----------



## MiCz (16. November 2016)

*AW: Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt*

In den Bios Einstellungen kann man keine Audio Einstellungen vornehmen. Würde mal im Windos Lautstärkemixer schauen, ob da was verstellt ist und die Einstellungen überprüfen.


----------



## Flaim (16. November 2016)

*AW: Andere hören meine Soundausgabe bzw sich doppelt*

ich befürchte dass da iwo auf signalebene ein kurzer ist, oder zumindest über induktion (schlechtes schaltkreisdesign) das wiedergabesignal an das aufnahmesignal strahlt.
habe aktuell mit einem ähnlichen Problem zu kämpfen und das einzige, dass es temporär löst ist eine externe soka.
weil es bei mir auch auf eine pcie soka und nun mittlerweile auch auf usb strahlt vermute ich dass mein mb oder netzteil einen schuss hat...
mit kaby/zen werde ich das gegenprüfen können.


----------

